# CCTV Camera for home



## snoopsi443 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am looking to install 2-3 cameras in the house to keep an eye on the children/nanny while i am at work.. has anyone installed them in dubai before.. recommend me some companies/rates.
thanks


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

snoopsi443 said:


> I am looking to install 2-3 cameras in the house to keep an eye on the children/nanny while i am at work.. has anyone installed them in dubai before.. recommend me some companies/rates.
> thanks


If you need camera's to watch your nanny, the level of trust is not very high. I think this is the wrong feet to start off... Not sure if watching over her shoulder with a camera is the right thing to do...

Never the less.... you can buy a wireless camera kit in Bur Dubai souk. There are several shops in the computer street that are full with security solutions; you will find what you need. I advice wireless cameras and a digital 4 channel HDD reorder. Buy a PC monitor as screen. 

You can also buy an IP camera. If you have a SAN storage or media center, the IP camera records directly on the SAN or media center via your wireless computer network. You can play it back on your computer. You can even watch live trough your mobile phone anywhere in the world . I have seen an IP camera at Sharaf DG, security camera department, but I am sure you find plenty more in Dubai Souq, computer street


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure if you could find this particular camera here: DropCam HD. I have them at home...

You won't need professional installation, 5-min out of the box to connect to your house WiFi and it is ready.

You can:
- turn them on/off remotely from your iPhone, as well as watching via same
- subscribe and have the video stored 24/7 for review later - or just watch live only
- excellent video day or night
- you could listen to the sound, and remotely broadcast your voice via camera

We use them to monitor the house when we are away on vacation... Bought them off Amazon.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just so you are aware that your employee has to be aware of the cameras. Using hidden cameras to film someone is illegal in the UAE.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Just so you are aware that your employee has to be aware of the cameras. Using hidden cameras to film someone is illegal in the UAE.


Don't know if I ever sign any consenting document to all of the CCTV found around the malls / shops / buildings / etc... 

Not applicable in my case since we have no maid, but if we do, they are not "hidden" as they are plain sight...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> Don't know if I ever sign any consenting document to all of the CCTV found around the malls / shops / buildings / etc...
> 
> Not applicable in my case since we have no maid, but if we do, they are not "hidden" as they are plain sight...


Aren't there notices placed in plain sight in malls, etc advising people that the place is monitored by CCTV? So they are informing people and that makes it legal, doesn't it?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Aren't there notices placed in plain sight in malls, etc advising people that the place is monitored by CCTV? So they are informing people and that makes it legal, doesn't it?


May be I haven't been looking, but didn't notice the notices. Will post one on my front door now...


----------



## snoopsi443 (Nov 17, 2013)

ccr said:


> Not sure if you could find this particular camera here: DropCam HD. I have them at home...
> 
> You won't need professional installation, 5-min out of the box to connect to your house WiFi and it is ready.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, how is the speed with the Wifi. i am told that its better to connect with ethernet cable to get good quality.. i have a Etisalat 10MB connection at home.. 
Does DropCam HD come with support for Ethernet Cable connection?
I was quoted 1700 AED for 2 cameras plus DVR recording installation at home.. which i find a little expensive!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

snoopsi443 said:


> Thanks for the info, how is the speed with the Wifi. i am told that its better to connect with ethernet cable to get good quality.. i have a Etisalat 10MB connection at home..
> Does DropCam HD come with support for Ethernet Cable connection?
> *I was quoted 1700 AED for 2 cameras plus DVR recording installation at home.. which i find a little expensive!*


It's a small price to pay for your child's safety. Got to keep your eyes on those maids, I tell ya! Don't forget the written consent.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

snoopsi443 said:


> Thanks for the info, how is the speed with the Wifi. i am told that its better to connect with ethernet cable to get good quality.. i have a Etisalat 10MB connection at home..
> Does DropCam HD come with support for Ethernet Cable connection?
> I was quoted 1700 AED for 2 cameras plus DVR recording installation at home.. which i find a little expensive!


About 2-sec lag.
Only WiFi connection.
$150 / 550 AED (from Amazon, no idea how much if in Dubai)
$99 / year for 7-day recording, etc. (optional)
$299 / year for 30-day recording, etc. (optional)

*Amazon link*

This might not be a good option for you since it uses a lot of bandwith if recording 24/7. I use iPhone to remotely turn on / off when want to view, but it is connected to wireless network all the time.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's a small price to pay for your child's safety. Got to keep your eyes on those maids, I tell ya! Don't forget the written consent.


D5*, just chill.

Everyone is different. What works for you might not necessary works for others, and vice-versa.

Living in UAE and see how third-world nannies raised the kids, I rather see someone over-protective of their kids.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> D5*, just chill.
> 
> Everyone is different. What works for you might not necessary works for others, and vice-versa.
> 
> Living in UAE and see how third-world nannies raised the kids, I rather see someone over-protective of their kids.


I actually agree! I've seem some horrible videos of how nannies have treated some kids and even shared that information with my nanny. I'm not against the CCTV idea but if I'm going down that route, I wouldn't complain about the price in the same vein.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I have used Dropcam before and was very happy. It works well for the indoor camera. There is no ethernet connection, so you have to make sure the wifi is strong in places where they are going to be placed. Also you have to pay US$99 / year for 1st camera and $50 for subsequent ones if you want to access recordings from the last 7 days. Dropcam requires at least 0.5 Mbit/s upload so if you are going to install 2-3 cameras, it should be fine. The biggest two drawbacks I would say is lack of ethernet connection and local recording option, which means in unfortunate events of internet problems, you may be out of luck. 

There are so many companies which can install the CCTV. Any particular recommendations? I was quoted for 5 CCTV outdoor cameras (Samsung + DVR + 2TB) and installation AED 11,600.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

If the maid is a clean freak she knows every spot of the house, an maybe will spot the cameras, god forbid but if she decides to cause some sin, then if she's smart enought she will disconnect the router before hand.


----------

